# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  " कंप्यूटर का इतिहास "

## Ruchi Bhabhi

*कंप्यूटर का इतिहास जी हा दोस्तों इसी विषय पर निर्मित है यह सूत्र !**तो आइये शुरू करते है !*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

अब तक ज्ञात श्रोतों के आधार पर, शुन्य के इस्तेमाल का सर्वप्रथम उल्लेख  हिंदुस्तान के प्राचीन खगोलशास्त्री एवं गणितज्ञ आर्यभठ्ठ द्वारा रचित  गणितीय खगोलशास्त्र ग्रंथ आर्यभठ्ठीय के संख्या प्रणाली में, शून्य तथा उसे  दर्शाने का विशिष्ट संकेत सम्मिलित किया था, तभीसे से संख्याओं को शब्दों  में प्रदर्शित करने के चलन शुरू हुआ|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

भारतीय लेखक पिंगला (200 ई.पू.) नें छंद शास्त्र का वर्णन करने के लिए,  उन्नत गणितीय प्रणाली विकसित किया और द्विआधारिय अंक प्रणाली (०,१)(Binary  Number System) का सर्वप्रथम ज्ञात विवरण प्रस्तुत किया| इसी जादुई अंक  अर्थात अंक ० तथा अंक १ का प्रयोग कम्प्यूटर की संरचना में प्रमुख रूप से  किया गया|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

"कंप्यूटर" शब्द का चलन आधुनिक कंप्यूटर के अस्तित्व में आने के बहुत पहले  से ही होता रहा है, पहलेजटील गणनाओं को हल करने के लिए उपयोग होने वाले  अभियांत्रिकी मशीनों को चलाने वाले विशेषज्ञ को"कंप्यूटर" कहा जाता था| ऐसे  जटील अंकगणितीय सवाल, जिन्हें हल करना बेहद मुश्किल ही नहीं अपितुअत्यधिक  समय लेने वाला भी होता था, को हल करनें के लिए मशीनों का आविष्कार हुआ, और  समय केसाथ-साथ उनमें कई बदलाव व सुधार होते गए| विज्ञान की खोज और उसमें  हुए कई महत्त्वपूर्ण आविष्कारों ने कंप्यूटर के आधुनिककरण में खूब योगदान  दिया है| गणन यन्त्र विशेषज्ञों से आगे बढ़करअभियांत्रिक मशीनों का बनना,  विद्युतचालित यंत्रों का आविष्कार और फिर आधुनिक कंप्यूटर का स्वरूपमिलना,  ये कंप्यूटर आविष्कार के क्रमागत उन्नति पथ हैं|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

३००० ई.पु. में "ABACUS" नामक गणना करने वाले यन्त्र का उल्लेख किया जाता  है, ABACUS में कई छडें होती हैं जिनमें कुछ गोले होते हैं जिनके जरिये जोड़  व घटाना करते थे, परन्तु इनसे गुणन या विभाजन नहीं किया जा सकता था|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1600 वीं सदी से लेकर 1970 तक का दशक कंप्यूटर के विकास में बड़ा ही महत्त्वपूर्ण रहा है|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*1622 वीं ईसवी में विलियम औघ्त्रेड ने "स्लाइड रुल" का ईजाद किया|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1642 वीं ईसवी में ब्लैसे पास्कल नें पास्कलिन नमक यन्त्र बनाया जिससे जोड़-घटना किया जा सकता था|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1672 वीं ईसवी में Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz नें Leibniz Step Reckoner (or Stepped Reckoner)नामक एक कैलकुलेटर मशीन बनाया जिसमे जोड़, घटाना, गुना तथा भाग ये सभी गणनाएं करना सम्भव हुआ|

----------


## SAAJANN

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी हे रूचि जी धन्यवाद आपको

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी हे रूचि जी धन्यवाद आपको


धन्येवाद मित्र , आपकी नज़र तो पड़ी इस सूत्र पर ! शुक्रिया

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1822 ईसवी में चार्ल्स बैबेज नें "डिफरेंशिअल इंजन"  का आविष्कार किया तथा 1837 ईसवी में "एनालिटिकल इंजीन " का अविष्कार किया  जो की धनाभाव के कारण पुरा न हो सका, कहा जाता है कीतभी से आधुनिक कंप्यूटर  की शुरुवात हुई| ईसलिए चार्ल्स बैबेज को "कंप्यूटर का जनक " भी कहा  जाताहै|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1941 ईसवी में "कोनार्ड जुसे" नें zuse-Z3 का निर्माण किया, जो की  द्विआधारी अंकगणितीय(Binary Arithmetic) एवं चल बिन्दु अंकगणितीय (Floating  point Arithmetic) संरचना परआधारित सर्वप्रथम विद्युतीय कंप्यूटर था|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1946 में अमेरिकी सैन्य शोधशाला ने "ENIAC" (Electronic Numerical  Integrator And Computer) का निर्माण किया जो की दशमिक अंकगणितीय (Decimal  Arithmetic) संरचना परआधारित सर्वप्रथम कंप्यूटर बना| जो आगे चलकर आधुनिक  कंप्यूटर के विकास का आधार बना|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

1948 में Manchester Small-Scale Experimental Machine पहला ऐसा कंप्यूटर  बना जो की किसी प्रोग्राम को Vaccum Tube में संरक्षित कर सकता था|

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*पहली पीढ़ी - 1940-1956: वैक्यूम ट्यूब*
पहला  कंप्यूटर circuitry और चुंबकीय स्मृति के लिए ड्रम के लिए निर्वात ट्यूबों  का इस्तेमाल किया है, और अक्सर भारी थे, पूरे कमरे लेने. एक चुंबकीय ड्रम,  ड्रम के रूप में भी जाना जाता है, एक धातु सिलेंडर चुंबकीय लौह ऑक्साइड  सामग्री जिस पर डेटा और कार्यक्रमों संग्रहीत किया जा सकता है के साथ लेपित  है. चुंबकीय ड्रम एक बार दास थे एक प्राथमिक भंडारण युक्ति का उपयोग करें,  लेकिन के बाद से सहायक भंडारण उपकरणों के रूप में लागू किया गया है.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

चुंबकीय ड्रम पर पटरियों ड्रम की परिधि के चारों ओर स्थित चैनल के लिए  आवंटित कर रहे हैं, आसन्न परिपत्र बैंड है कि ड्रम के चारों ओर हवा का गठन.  एक ड्रम 200 पटरियों को हो सकता है. ड्रम के रूप में +3000 (RPM)  आरपीएम की गति  से घूमता है, तो डिवाइस पढ़ने / लिखने का कार्य और भावना इन स्थानों के  दौरान एक पढ़ा ऑपरेशन के दौरान सिर ड्रम पर जमा चुम्बकीय स्पॉट लिखने. यह  एक चुंबकीय टेप या डिस्क ड्राइव के लिए इसी तरह की कार्रवाई है.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ये  बहुत संचालित करने के लिए महंगा है और बिजली का एक बड़ा सौदा का उपयोग  करने के लिए इसके अलावा में थे, गर्मी के एक बहुत उत्पन्न किया है, जो  अक्सर malfunctions के कारण था. पहली पीढ़ी के कंप्यूटर मशीन भाषा पर भरोसा  करने के लिए आपरेशन प्रदर्शन करने के लिए, और वे केवल एक समय में एक  समस्या को हल कर सकता है. मशीन भाषा केवल कंप्यूटर द्वारा समझा भाषा हैं.  जबकि कंप्यूटर के द्वारा आसानी से समझा, मशीन भाषा का उपयोग करने के लिए  मनुष्य के लिए लगभग असंभव है क्योंकि वे संख्या की पूरी तरह से  मिलकरकंप्यूटर प्रोग्रामर्स, इसलिए, या तो उच्च स्तरीय प्रोग्रामिंग भाषाओं  या एक विधानसभा भाषा प्रोग्रामिंग उपयोग. एक विधानसभा भाषा मशीन भाषा के  रूप में एक ही निर्देश हैं, लेकिन निर्देश और चर बजाय बस संख्या होने का  नाम है.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

उच्च स्तरीय प्रोग्रामिंग भाषाओं में लिखा कार्यक्रमों विधानसभा या एक  संकलक द्वारा मशीन भाषा में retranslated. विधानसभा भाषा मशीन भाषा में  प्रोग्राम द्वारा retranslated कार्यक्रम एक कोडांतरक बुलाया है(विधानसभा  भाषा संकलक).

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

हर CPU अपने खुद के अनूठे मशीन भाषा है.  कार्यक्रम या पुनः होना चाहिए, इसलिए, फिर कंपाइल करने के लिए कंप्यूटर के  विभिन्न प्रकार पर चलाने. इनपुट onpunch कार्ड और कागज टेप आधारित थी, और  उत्पादन प्रिंटआउट पर प्रदर्शित किया गया था.
यूनिवेक  और ENIAC कंप्यूटर पहली पीढ़ी कंप्यूटिंग उपकरणों के उदाहरण हैं. यूनिवेक  पहला वाणिज्यिक कंप्यूटर1951 में एक व्यापार के ग्राहक, अमेरिकी जनगणना  ब्यूरो के लिए दिया था.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

इलेक्ट्रॉनिक संख्यात्मक संपूर्न और कंप्यूटर, दुनिया की पहली परिचालन  इलेक्ट्रॉनिक डिजिटल कंप्यूटर सेना आयुध द्वारा विकसित करने के लिए द्वितीय  विश्व युद्ध के बैलिस्टिक गोलीबारी टेबल की गणना के लिए संक्षिप्त है. के  ENIAC, 30 टन वजन, बिजली और 18,000 निर्वात ट्यूबों, 1500 रिले, और  प्रतिरोधों, capacitors और inductors के हजारों की सैकड़ों से मिलकर की 200  किलोवाट का उपयोग करते हुए, 1945 में पूरा किया गया था. प्राक्षेपिकी के  अलावा, आवेदन के ENIAC के क्षेत्र में मौसम भविष्यवाणी, परमाणु ऊर्जा गणना,  लौकिक - रे पढ़ाई, थर्मल इग्निशन, यादृच्छिक संख्या पढ़ाई, पवन सुरंग  डिजाइन, और अन्य वैज्ञानिक का उपयोग करता है. ENIAC के जल्द ही अप्रचलित हो  गया है के रूप में की जरूरत है तेजी से कंप्यूटिंग गति के लिए पैदा हुई.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*दूसरी पीढ़ी के ट्रांजिस्टर: 1956-1963*

ट्रांजिस्टर  निर्वात ट्यूबों की जगह है और दूसरी पीढ़ी के कंप्यूटर में शुरुआत की.  ट्रांजिस्टर एक अर्धचालक पदार्थ है कि एक संकेत amplifies या खोलता है या  सर्किट बंद कर देता है की रचना की युक्ति है. बेल लेबोरेटरीज में 1947 में  आविष्कार किया है, ट्रांजिस्टर कंप्यूटर सहित सभी डिजिटल सर्किट का  महत्वपूर्ण घटक बन गए हैं. आज के नवीनतम माइक्रोप्रोसेसर सूक्ष्म  ट्रांजिस्टर के लाखों लोगों के दसियों शामिल हैं.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ट्रांजिस्टर के आविष्कार से पहले, डिजिटल सर्किट वैक्यूम ट्यूब, जो बहुत  नुकसान किया था बना रहे थे. वे थे बहुत बड़ा है, और अधिक ऊर्जा, अधिक गर्मी  नष्टचरित्र की आवश्यकता है, और अधिक विफलताओं के लिए प्रवण थे. यह  सुरक्षित है कि ट्रांजिस्टर के आविष्कार के बिना कहते हैं, कंप्यूटिंग के  रूप में हम जानते हैं कि यह आज संभव नहीं होगा.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ट्रांजिस्टर 1947 में आविष्कार किया गया था लेकिन देर से 50 के दशक तक  कंप्यूटर में बड़े पैमाने पर इस्तेमाल नहीं देखा था. ट्रांजिस्टर अभी तक  वैक्यूम ट्यूब के लिए बेहतर था, कंप्यूटर छोटे, तेज, सस्ता, और अधिक ऊर्जा  कुशल और उनकी पहली पीढ़ी के पूर्ववर्तियों की तुलना में अधिक विश्वसनीय  बनने के लिए अनुमति देता है.हालांकि ट्रांजिस्टर अभी भी गर्मी है कि क्षति  के लिए कंप्यूटर अधीन की एक महान सौदा उत्पन्न, यह वैक्यूम ट्यूब पर एक  विशाल सुधार था. दूसरी पीढ़ी के कंप्यूटर अभी भी इनपुट और आउटपुट के लिए  प्रिंटआउट के लिए छिद्रित कार्ड पर भरोसा किया.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

दूसरी पीढ़ी के कंप्यूटर गुप्त बाइनरी  मशीन भाषा से प्रतीकात्मक या विधानसभा, भाषाओं के लिए ले जाया गया है, जो  प्रोग्रामर शब्दों में निर्देश निर्दिष्ट करने की अनुमति दी. उच्च स्तरीय  प्रोग्रामिंग भाषाओं के इस समय में भी विकसित किया जा रहा है, जैसे कोबोल  और फोरट्रान के प्रारंभिक संस्करणों. ये भी पहली कंप्यूटर है कि उनकी  स्मृति में उनके निर्देशों का है, जो एक चुंबकीय ड्रम से चुंबकीय कोर  प्रौद्योगिकी स्थानांतरित करने के लिए जमा थे.
इस पीढ़ी के पहले कंप्यूटर परमाणु ऊर्जा उद्योग के लिए विकसित किए गए.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

यह चित्र देखें !

ic-chip-example.jpg

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*इसके आगे की जानकारी मित्रों की प्रतिकिया के बाद*

----------


## jeet6162

> *इसके आगे की जानकारी मित्रों की प्रतिकिया के बाद*


मित्र 
आपने लाजवाब जानकारी दी है

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> मित्र 
> आपने लाजवाब जानकारी दी है


*शुक्रिया जीत जी .*

----------


## ramsingh111

> *इसके आगे की जानकारी मित्रों की प्रतिकिया के बाद*


भाभी जी आप तो चैम्पियन हे

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> भाभी जी आप तो चैम्पियन हे


*मित्र किस बात पर सनी देयोल की फिल्म का नाम मुझे दिया है !*

----------


## ramsingh111

> *मित्र किस बात पर सनी देयोल की फिल्म का नाम मुझे दिया है !*


जी कंप्यूटर इतिहास की जानकारी के लिए भाभी जी 
क्योकि अप्प की जानकारी सनी देयोल के ढाई किलो के हाथ से कम नहीं हे

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> जी कंप्यूटर इतिहास की जानकारी के लिए भाभी जी 
> क्योकि अप्प की जानकारी सनी देयोल के ढाई किलो के हाथ से कम नहीं हे


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

----------


## ramsingh111

> *मित्र किस बात पर सनी देयोल की फिल्म का नाम मुझे दिया है !*


भाभी जी अप्प मेरे सूत्रों पर्यावरण और भ्रूण हत्या पैर आ केर अपने  विचार दे तो मुझे बहुत खुशी होगी

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*तीसरी पीढ़ी 1964-1971: एकीकृत परिपथों*

एकीकृत  परिपथ के विकास के कंप्यूटर के तीसरी पीढ़ी की बानगी थी. ट्रांजिस्टर छोटी  और सिलिकॉन चिप्स, अर्धचालक कहा जाता है, जो तेजी से और कंप्यूटर की गति  और दक्षता में वृद्धि पर रखा गया है.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> भाभी जी अप्प मेरे सूत्रों पर्यावरण और भ्रूण हत्या पैर आ केर अपने  विचार दे तो मुझे बहुत खुशी होगी


*अवस्य मित्र ....
यह टोपिक पूरा करके आती हूँ !*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

कार्बन तत्व के परिवार में एक nonmetallic रासायनिक तत्व.सिलिकॉन परमाणु  प्रतीक "सी" - पृथ्वी की पपड़ी में दूसरा सबसे प्रचुर मात्रा में तत्व,  ऑक्सीजन से ही पार है. सिलिकॉन प्रकृति में पाए जाते हैं असंयुक्त नहीं  करता है. रेत और लगभग सभी चट्टानों ऑक्सीजन के साथ संयुक्त सिलिकॉन होते  हैं, सिलिका बनाने. जब सिलिकॉन लोहा, एल्यूमीनियम, या पोटेशियम जैसे अन्य  तत्वों के साथ जोड़ती है, एक सिलिकेट बनाई है. सिलिकॉन यौगिकों के वातावरण,  प्राकृतिक जल, कई पौधों में और कुछ पशुओं के शरीर में भी होते हैं.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

सिलिकॉन बुनियादी क्योंकि उसके परमाणु संरचना तत्व एक आदर्श अर्धचालक बनाता  कंप्यूटर चिप्स, ट्रांजिस्टर, सिलिकॉन डायोड और अन्य इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्किट  और उपकरणों स्विचन बनाने के लिए सामग्री का इस्तेमाल किया है. सिलिकॉन  सामान्यतः doped है या मिश्रित, बोरान, फास्फोरस और आर्सेनिक जैसे अन्य  तत्वों के साथ, इसकी प्रवाहकीय गुणों को बदलने के.

----------


## ramsingh111

> *अवस्य मित्र ....
> यह टोपिक पूरा करके आती हूँ !*


जी आप का इंतजार रहेगा

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

एक चिप के सेमीफाइनल का आयोजन सामग्री  का एक छोटा सा टुकड़ा (आमतौर पर सिलिकॉन) जो एक एकीकृत परिपथ पर एम्बेडेड  है. एक ठेठ चिप ¼ के वर्ग इंच से कम है और इलेक्ट्रॉनिक घटक (ट्रांजिस्टर)  के लाखों लोगों को शामिल कर सकते हैं. कंप्यूटर और कई इलेक्ट्रॉनिक सर्किट  बोर्डों मुद्रित बुलाया बोर्ड पर रखा चिप्स से मिलकर बनता है. चिप्स के  विभिन्न प्रकार हैं. उदाहरण के लिए, सीपीयू (चिप्स भी कहा जाता है  माइक्रोप्रोसेरों  एक पूरी प्रोसेसिंग यूनिट होते हैं, जबकि स्मृति चिप्स  रिक्त स्मृति होते हैं.


अर्धचालक  एक सामग्री है कि न तो बिजली की एक अच्छी कंडक्टर (तांबा तरह) और न ही एक  अच्छा विसंवाहक (रबर तरह) है. सबसे आम सामग्री अर्धचालक सिलिकॉन और  जर्मेनियम हैं. इन सामग्रियों तो या इलेक्ट्रॉनों से अधिक कमी बनाने के लिए  डाल दिया गया है.

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही बढीया जानकारी ! वाक्य संरचना और सरल शब्दों में हो तो मज़ा आ जाए !!!

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

दोनों सीपीयू और स्मृति के लिए कंप्यूटर चिप्स, अर्धचालक पदार्थों से बना  रहे हैं. अर्धचालक ट्रांजिस्टर जैसे इलेक्ट्रॉनिक उपकरणों, miniaturize के  करने के लिए यह संभव बनाते हैं. न केवल miniaturization के मतलब है कि घटक  कम जगह ले, यह भी मतलब है कि वे तेजी से कर रहे हैं और कम ऊर्जा की  आवश्यकता होती है.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

बजाय छिद्रित कार्ड और प्रिंटआउट के लिए, उपयोगकर्ताओं को कीबोर्ड और  मॉनिटर के माध्यम से तीसरी पीढ़ी के कंप्यूटर के साथ बातचीत की और एक  ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है, जो डिवाइस के साथ एक केंद्रीय प्रोग्राम है कि स्मृति  पर नजर रखी एक समय में कई अलग अलग अनुप्रयोगों को चलाने के लिए अनुमति के  साथ interfaced. पहली बार के लिए कंप्यूटर एक व्यापक दर्शकों के लिए सुलभ  हो गया है क्योंकि वे छोटे और अपने पूर्ववर्तियों की तुलना में सस्ता थे.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> बहुत ही बढीया जानकारी ! वाक्य संरचना और सरल शब्दों में हो तो मज़ा आ जाए !!!


*शुक्रिया मित्र ...........*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

रूचि जी ,प्रविष्टि संख्या सोलह से अब तक की प्रविष्टियों  को आपने ठीक से अनुवादित और संचरित नही किया है ,  आप स्वंयम पढ़ें और बताएं के क्या वाकई कुछ समझ में भी आ रहा है ? कृप्या इसे दुरुस्त करें !~

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रयाश काफी अच्छा है आपका ,गूगल ट्रांस्लेट से अपनी चालू भाषा मैं भी अनुवादित करने की मेहनत करनी होगी आपको --

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> रूचि जी ,प्रविष्टि संख्या सोलह से अब तक की प्रविष्टियों  को आपने ठीक से अनुवादित और संचरित नही किया है ,  आप स्वंयम पढ़ें और बताएं के क्या वाकई कुछ समझ में भी आ रहा है ? कृप्या इसे दुरुस्त करें !~


अंग्रेजी से ट्रांसलेट करने में गूगल देव भी धोका दे जाते  हैं मित्र !
कृपया आप कुछ मदद करें... और गलती सुधार देन.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> प्रयाश काफी अच्छा है आपका ,गूगल ट्रांस्लेट से अपनी चालू भाषा मैं भी अनुवादित करने की मेहनत करनी होगी आपको --


शुक्रिया चाँद जी /सूत्र पर आगमन हेतु आभार .

साथ ही आपसे अनुरोध है की गलती सुधरने में मदद करें !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाभी जी मेरी हिन्दी खुद ही बिंदी है ,मैं खुद भाया मीडिया आश्रित हु, आप प्रयाष करती रहे ,शुभकामनाए आपके साथ है ।

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> भाभी जी मेरी हिन्दी खुद ही बिंदी है ,मैं खुद भाया मीडिया आश्रित हु, आप प्रयाष करती रहे ,शुभकामनाए आपके साथ है ।


*एक बार  फिर से आभार मित्र चाँद जी*

----------

